# Buying Tablet



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

What operating system on the Dell?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

The Dell has windows vista, but I'm not really concerned with compatibility except for the ability of moving jpegs back and forth. Will this be a problem if I go with an Android?

This is mainly going to be a toy. I've been spending a lot of time in waiting rooms (wi-fi available) and I want something inexpensive to help pass the time. Surf the web or read a book kinda stuff so I want at least 8".

If it could double and replace my out of date car GPS, that would be a plus.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You should be able to run Windows 7 on it or even possibly Windows 8. As for the tablet, the Asus Google Nexus 7 are one of the higher rated tablets out there. I got a refurb through Tigerdirect.com, for $20 less then a new one.

Now if you plan on keeping the old Dell, turn it into a HTPC for storing DVD & Blu-Ray images on it, so that you can play them from any tv in the house. Linux is going to be the best OS to run for doing that particular project.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Greg, I appreciate the advice, but the Dell does what I need it to, so I'm not going to invest the $$, and especially the time where it isn't needed. 

I'm really looking for a larger tablet, something in the 8" to 10" range, but I'll check out that website. Thanks. 
I guess GPS is just not available with the bigger tablets. Not surprising really.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually it is available on the Android and iPad tablets. You just do not see it on the Windows Surface, because Microsoft in their infinite wisdom thinks that people do not need that feature.

I did find something unique out about the Samsung Galaxy S4 series. It has various sensors, such as Barometric, pressure, temp, humidity, etc onboard, when I was looking at which to go with.

Tablets are meant to be portable and lightweight, not large and bulky light the old ones.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll be honest with you. The large majority of tablets in the $100 range are total junk. They are typically running a flavor of some older version of Android (can't be upgraded), their touch screens are low tech, and difficult to use, and the feature set leaves a lot to be desired. 

In my opinion, the best way to go is to get a refurbed ipad, or ipad mini. You can pick them up directly from Apple. I got my parents each an iPad 2 16GB (wifi only) for $319 each. 

If you're solidly stuck at that pricepoint, I would also recommend an iPad 1 used from CL or ebay. They have GPS in them. However as previously mentioned, these tablets are typically designed for content consumption, not to be an in car GPS replacement.


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

Nexus tablets do not have SD Card slots, so look at anything Samsung, or even the TF300 series Tegra 3 or 4 Asus Transformer tablets. there are others out there as well, I've Seen tablets at Gamestop, there's a smaller tablet 8" that I'm looking at that I like the looks of as an intermediate to what I really need and want myself in the long run, here's a link to the gamestop stuff. http://www.gamestop.com/browse/tablets/android/systems?nav=28xu0,13c4-ffff2407-1b8


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Just don't buy a Zeepad. They are slow and hard to operate, and the instructions are unreadable.


----------



## hilarytg (Jan 7, 2014)

My friend bought one of those super cheap tablets and its huge dissapointment. It just looks horrible and there are very limited. Still you can browse the net and so on. Better save some more money and buy tablet from 500$ range, youw will not be disapointed. Those cheap models don't have any support whatsoever and if it breaks in 1 month, no getting money back.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I ended up getting a Nextbook. It does what I expect it to do, so for the price I'm very happy with it. There is just no way I could justify spending $500.00 on a toy right now.


----------

